# Food Safety News - 05/25/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 25, 2021)

*Top hearing questions: What did the jury know, why wasn’t the trial moved*
By Dan Flynn on May 25, 2021 12:05 am ALBANY, GA — Stewart Parnell, his hands-free but his wrists attached to the chain around his waist and ankles, was back in the federal courthouse Monday, where a jury nearly seven years ago found him guilty of multiple federal food safety crimes. His reappearance at the C.B. King federal courthouse in Albany, GA, was also... Continue Reading


*Expert wanted to help WHO with foodborne disease report*
By Joe Whitworth on May 25, 2021 12:03 am The World Health Organization (WHO) is looking for a consultant to help with work on foodborne disease surveillance. The appointed expert will support the Actions in Food Systems unit with development of a report on emerging topics related to foodborne infections. A manual was published in 2017 to help countries strengthen national food safety systems.... Continue Reading


*Finland tries to tackle Cryptosporidium increase*
By News Desk on May 25, 2021 12:01 am Health authorities in Finland have noted an increase in Cryptosporidium infections. Despite the coronavirus pandemic restrictions and reduced travel, there were 571 cryptosporidiosis cases in 2020, almost 30 times as high as the figure in 2010. The Finnish Institute for Health and Welfare (THL) and Finnish Food Authority (Ruokavirasto) have investigated the sources of infections through questionnaires... Continue Reading


*Notre Dame study reveals new options to address recall uncertainty*
By News Desk on May 25, 2021 12:00 am Product recalls can be painfully slow. Each day a recalled product remains in circulation the risk to consumer health increases. And to many, the underlying product recall process that food companies go through to identify and remove tainted products from the supply chain or why this process varies is a mystery. New research from the... Continue Reading


----------

